# Soundkarten Treiber einsehen?



## BeaTBoxX (15. November 2004)

Hiho zusammen,

ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir bei folgendem Problem helfen:

Ich habe in meine Studium folgende Aufgabenstellung fuer ein µCT /Schaltungstechnik Praktikum:

Ansteuern einer ISA  Soundkarte (CL - Soundblaster AWE64) mit einem  µC (ATMEL Mega128)... Also sinngemäß: Eine Wav Datei mittels µC in die Soundkarte schieben und dort D/A wandeln lassen -> Musik hören.

Mein Problem nun: Ich hab null Plan von der Architektur der Soundkarte. Mir wurde gesagt, man könne evtl in Treibern (unter Linux) für diese Soundkarte herausfinden, wie es da drin aussieht. Also welche Register existieren usw usw.
Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wo/wie ich in einem Linux System Infos daruber finden kann ?
Sind Treiber (auch) in plain text vorhanden? Oder ist das alles NUR in kompilierter Form? Oder kann mir evtl jemand nen Tip fuer Webseiten geben, die diese Thematik anschneiden und ich Infos darüber bekommen kann?

Vielen Dank!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## TanTe (24. November 2004)

Die fertig kompilierten Treiber sind in file:/lib/modules/2.6.5-1.358/kernel/sound/ (bei mir)
 um an die Quellen zu kommen must du die entweder installieren (hast nicht deine distribution gepostet) oder bei http://www.kernel.org  runterladen. Die kannst du sogar unter Windoof studieren (mit winrar kann man entpacken).


----------



## JohannesR (25. November 2004)

Hmmm, cat`te doch einfach die Datei an das Sound-Device!


----------

